# Hain Steamship Company Ltd - Pension administrator



## AndrewSpence

Hi
My father served as Jnr and then upto 2nd Engineer between 1953 and 1958. I am trying to track down if he has any pension entitlements. He was employed by Haines Steamship Company Ltd and served on the following ships
Inishowen Head, Trelawny, Trevider,Trevean, Trelissick.
I would be greatful if anyone could direct me to the current administrators, or even if you have some past information.
He was called Norman Spence and was from Dublin.
thanks
Andrew


----------



## Billieboy

Did you contact the MNOPF? Type it in to Google, as for Hain pensions, I saild with them in Sept '62 but wasn't in the Hain pension fund.


----------



## AndrewSpence

Thanks Billieboy
I tried the MNOPF and they forwarded it to the State Pension Service - who wrote that they couldn't help !! What I Really need is someone who contributed to the pension in the mid/late 1950's. and is getting a pension from it now.
I have sent an email to P&O pensions as it is possible they remained owners of Hains.
thanks


----------



## R58484956

Greetings* Andrew *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## zebedee

*Pension Administrator*



AndrewSpence said:


> Hi
> My father served as Jnr and then upto 2nd Engineer between 1953 and 1958. I am trying to track down if he has any pension entitlements. He was employed by Haines Steamship Company Ltd and served on the following ships
> Inishowen Head, Trelawny, Trevider,Trevean, Trelissick.
> I would be greatful if anyone could direct me to the current administrators, or even if you have some past information.
> He was called Norman Spence and was from Dublin.
> thanks
> Andrew


Hello Andrew, I also served with the Hain steamship Company from 1955 to 1963. I also wondered if I was entitled to a small pension from their final pension scheme of which I was a member. As Hains had been absorbed into the P&O group, I contacted their pensions section, by telephone, I must admit, and I was informed that they had never heard of me which was rather surprising; considering that I left Hain's employment following a serious accident. I also contacted the MNOP Fund for advice and was told that in those days pensions were not maintained and were certainly not transferred between companies when the prospective recipients moved. I'm sorry to be not particularly helpful and possibly to be less than supportive in your quest. kind regards, Zebedee.


----------

